# 2 years arrears due on Old Age Contributory Pension?



## Megan (31 Dec 2009)

My brother -in-law is self employed and is 69 years old. He didn't apply for his pension when he was 66 as at that time he was diagnosis with cancer and went through treatment while at the same time keeping his job going. All worked out well for him T.G. He applied for his pension and stated about his health problems and was granted his pension and 2 years arrears. His pension has being paid weekly since last July but as of now he hasn't received the arrears. His wife has phoned the department in Sligo numerous times but still no joy. She has being told it is with a manager to sign off on it. She asked to speak to this manager but was told they don't take phone calls.  Any advise for them as to what next they could do to get this payment. Thanks


----------



## Ann1 (1 Jan 2010)

Maybe if she put the request in writing it would carry more weight. If she could get the name of the manager who is to sign off on it better still. If she cannot get his name she could address it to 'the manager of arrears'. If its a case that as a couple they are experiencing financial hardship as a result of the arrears not being paid she should state that in the first line or paragraph of the letter.


----------



## Megan (1 Jan 2010)

Thanks Ann for your reply. She has the name of the person that is suppose to be dealing with it and has also written a letter to this person but still no joy. If she were to write to the Minister where should she send the letter to?


----------



## pudds (1 Jan 2010)

Megan said:


> Thanks Ann for your reply. She has the name of the person that is suppose to be dealing with it and has also written a letter to this person but still no joy. If she were to write to the Minister where should she send the letter too?




here's a link to her website, you could email her if you like.


----------



## Ann1 (1 Jan 2010)

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Policy/CorporatePublications/HowWeWork/Pages/CustAct20092011.aspx#ch3

Here is her Customer Charter thingy. Scroll down to the 'We will' part and quote in your email to her. Good luck.


----------



## Megan (4 Jan 2010)

Thank you Ann for that. They have just sent an email off to them so hopefully it will get things moving for them.


----------



## Megan (9 Feb 2010)

Just thought I would post an update on this. They emailed welfare as advised above. Also wrote another letter. No reply to either. Phoned Sligo again yesterday. Was told by lady on phone that if it happened her she would be furious. She said she would leave a strong note for the supervisor who should deal with this. She suggested with contacting Joe Duffy. She also said there was no point contacting a TD as staff are not dealing with TDs' queries due to the strike action.
Now waiting 7 months for payment of arrears. Wonder is this a record. Also wonder are the phone operators the only people that do any work within this department.


----------



## justsally (9 Feb 2010)

If *you* write to the Minister, your letter will be dealt with by civil servants.    If  *your local Representative - TD* writes to the Minster *your TD* will receive a reply from the Minister.   You can ask your TD to raise the query in the Dail, at Parliamentary Question Time,  and request either an oral or written reply.    This is a common practice.   

Cheers


----------



## gipimann (9 Feb 2010)

My understanding is that the civil and public service unions have instructed members not to process PQs, whether written or oral, so whichever route the question takes to the Minister's desk (from the OP or the local TD) it may not receive a reply at this time.


----------



## Megan (9 Feb 2010)

gipimann said:


> My understanding is that the civil and public service unions have instructed members not to process PQs, whether written or oral, so whichever route the question takes to the Minister's desk (from the OP or the local TD) it may not receive a reply at this time.



That's exactly what his wife was told on the phone.


----------



## Megan (15 Oct 2010)

Just thought I would update on this. The back money was finally paid at the end of February 2010. 7 months from when they were first told it was granted. They now have the fun in getting their tax liability sorted. Again thanks to everyone who replied to this query.


----------



## Ann1 (15 Oct 2010)

That's great Megan......glad to hear they finally got the payment. I bet Revenue won't take 7 months to sort out their tax liability..... more like 7 days!!!!!!!!!


----------

